# Salmon Brine Time?



## baseballguy99 (Feb 12, 2018)

I have 2 pieces of salmon in the 4/1 brine.  Things have came up and I may not be able to smoke it this evening.  Can I leave it in the brine and smoke it tomorrow?

It will have been in the brine for approximately 22 hours.


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 12, 2018)

Haven’t done a lot of salmon but I would rinse it dry it and put in the fridge overnight to form a pelicule that way it’s ready to smoke tomorrow. Hopefully someone else will be along shortly.


----------



## piker (Feb 12, 2018)

I would agree with that as I ran into the same problem and left it in another day and then smoked it. Was way too salty and you can do nothing after the smoke.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 16, 2018)

baseballguy99 said:


> I have 2 pieces of salmon in the 4/1 brine.  Things have came up and I may not be able to smoke it this evening.  Can I leave it in the brine and smoke it tomorrow?
> 
> It will have been in the brine for approximately 22 hours.



I go by Herb's advice.
*EXCEPT....* I rinse in cold water.


If you want to jump ahead, here's the frame...


----------

